# What type of yogurt?



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

Just wondering , alot of people say they feed their dogs natural yogurt, and i know dogs should only have goats milk and not cows, but nobody specifies if they give only 'goats milk yogurt' or is yogurt made from cows milk ok? 
I got some natural yogurt made of goats milk just incase but just wondering what yogurts other people usually give?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I use cows milk natural yoghurt - Sainsburys basics range, 55p for a big pot! 

They don't get a lot of it anyway, so it never causes any tummy probs


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I use cows milk yoghurt and my two are fine, they also get natural cottage cheese as well.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> I use cows milk yoghurt and my two are fine, they also get natural cottage cheese as well.


same here - but you could make your own goats yoghurt and save a bit.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I just buy the asda price pots at 55p


----------



## julianne (May 3, 2009)

One of mine has a beef allergy so we have goats yoghurt


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

St. Helens goats yoghurt. Hardly ever feed it though. Just tend to treat them with it


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i use lidls greek yogurt


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Why are you feeding yoghurt?

If you are feeding it for health benefits then natural yoghurt will have no particular use.

The word "natural" in this context merely conveys that the yoghurt is not flavoured just plain.

If you are going to feed yoghurt for health then you should be looking for "bio" or "live" yoghurt.

This means that the yoghurt contains live probiotics which are what beneficial to gut health.

Probiotics are GOOD bacteria.

To increase the benefit of giving live yoghurt you might wish to give a banana with it in the form of a smoothie, a banana contains prebiotics which have a synergistic effect with probiotics.

Some dogs cannot tolerate cows milk and/or cannot manage the casein (milk protein) or lactose (milk sugar) but they can often tolerate live yoghurt very well.

I use Yeo Valley for my dogs, and you can make it yourself very easily.

If your dogs cannot eat yoghurt then give them probiotic capsules, with at least 3 types of bacteria in billions.

They should be enterically coated in order to survive the journey through the stomach and you can get ones that do not need refrigeration.

Look here, I use these on my dogs.

Super20 Probiotic - 20 billion bacteria per capsules | Vitamins & Supplements from Healthspan


----------



## peppapig (Nov 1, 2011)

SixStar said:


> I use cows milk natural yoghurt - Sainsburys basics range, 55p for a big pot!
> 
> They don't get a lot of it anyway, so it never causes any tummy probs


I use this one too, and the sainsburys natural cottage cheese. I was told it is good for their tummies as the yogurt contains probiotics.


----------



## peppapig (Nov 1, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> Why are you feeding yoghurt?
> 
> If you are feeding it for health benefits then natural yoghurt will have no particular use.
> 
> ...


OMG I didnt realise ............ :scared: I thought all natural yogurt had the probiotics in! So I have been feeding it for no reason. I will switch to live yogurt straight away thank you. Feel silly now. :mad2:


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

I bought natural yogurt this time as the 'bio' one was out of stock. Reading the labels showed it had probiotics in too so I bought it. I do usually use the one with 'live' or 'bio' on the label but sometimes it says on/near the ingredients that it contains live friendly bacteria, so maybe it is the same back home?


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks all for the replies! 

I just checked and the goats yogurt i got does say its probiotic so thats good :thumbup: tbh i didnt check when i bought it as i was just looking for goats yogurt as i wasnt sure if cows was ok, but now i know that either is fine


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

peppapig said:


> OMG I didnt realise ............ :scared: I thought all natural yogurt had the probiotics in! So I have been feeding it for no reason. I will switch to live yogurt straight away thank you. Feel silly now. :mad2:


The sainsburys basics natural yoghurt you said you use - the same one as me - is a probiotic one


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

I thought that all yoghurt was live??? If it doesn't say on the label how can you tell?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

springfieldbean said:


> I thought that all yoghurt was live??? If it doesn't say on the label how can you tell?


If it doesn't say so on the lable, chances are it's not.


----------

